# CRAZY FOR YOU ~ A rockin' tale set in the 80s



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to say a word or two (or three) about my first endeavor to publish independently on Kindle. My book is currently on sale for $.99.

_CRAZY FOR YOU is a rags to riches tale set against the backdrop of the 80s, movie stars and rock-n-roll.

Roxanne Simon is a successful author and an award-winning actress who's also a bit neurotic. After she appears on a popular talk show the world is left guessing: is rock star Frank Garrett the father of her four year old son?

Once Frank learns the true parentage of Roxanne's son, he's determined to make her pay. When he stumbles upon her weakness, he decides to use it against her. But is he prepared to see her pay the ultimate price in his quest for revenge?

Be careful what you wish for...you just might get it._



Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Sandra

Ah, fond memories of the eighties... Sigh

Your story sounds like it would be a really fun read! I've already downloaded a sample to my Kindle.

And welcome to Kindle Boards! Don't know how we missed you your first trip through here.

So, I'm tossing the welcome mat in the doorway. Just make yourself at home... It's hot out (at least here) so you'll have your choice of cold beverages. Hee hee

Best of luck with your book.  

Nancy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome Nancy. I do appreciate it . 

Yep, the 80s are a fond memory for me...one that keeps slipping farther and farther away (or is it further and further? I get so confused on that one. Luckily for me I have a CP who knows her stuff . 

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## Leslie_Ann (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Sandy!

Your book sounds great...very spot-on to the 80s!  I remember those days... well, let's just say I kinda remember them.  

From another new and fellow "smut" writer, I wish you the best of luck!  I will definitely go check out your work.

Have a great day!
Leslie


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

THanks Leslie. And I'm wishing luck right back at ya!

I'll be checking out your book too 

Sandy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Book Bazaar, Sandra, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My weekly bump! 

Crazy For You is getting some nice reviews at Amazon 

Sandy


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  It looks like a FANTASTIC read!!!  Gotta get my sunglasses out to read it on the beach...even though there are no beaches near me.  YAY beach reads!


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the eighties it was my high school days so I will have to check it out.  I loved the music so it should bring back some memories.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Those were definitely the days...big hair, shoulder pads, great music...ah, nostalgia.  I watch some of those 80's flicks, too, just to remember. Life just seemed simpler then, for sure.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. If either of you check it out...I hope you'll enjoy it. 

It's not your average romance...that's for sure. But it will bring back memories if you partied the least little bit back in the 80s  

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ooooh. Sounds intriguing. And anything 80s is super hot right now!

Good luck and kick ebutt!


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

I read the sample...and it's GREAT!!!  You did a great job with this, and it's on my list to buy for when I get a 'real' Kindle.  Thank you for writing this story...I can't wait to read how it progresses!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, Monique and Markee (glad you enjoyed the sample Markee)...I have downloaded both your samples as I find both concepts intriguing (yep, my reading tastes are as eclectic as my muse's  

I'm sure you'll both be at the top of my to-read list before too long.

Sandy


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow!  Thanks, Sandy!!!  I'm crossing my fingers that someone likes my story!  I know I'll love your story, too...it's a cool premise!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump 

Sandy


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey!  You're doing great!  Congratulations on the sales, too!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump 

Sandy


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool!  So how's it going with Crazy for You?  May you have a TON of sales!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My weekly bump  

Sandy


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I read CRAZY FOR YOU and I love it. I loved the characters and the story. It's unique, a very realistic look at the rockin' 80's. Once I started reading, I couldn't stop.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree...the characters seemed alive for me, because I remember the 80s.  I was out of high school, and it was a cool time.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! I'm so glad you both enjoyed Crazy For You!

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Me and Crazy For You are featured at The Romance Studio. Check it out when you have time 

http://www.theromancestudio.com/who3.php

thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump ~

My thanks goes out to everyone who's reading Crazy For You!

Sandy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Saturday: Sandra Edwards - Crazy For You

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.
Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm thrilled that Crazy For You is featured at the Indie Spotlight today! Thanks, Ed!

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm still in awe of the reception that Crazy For You has received in the Kindle Community! My heartfelt gratitude goes out to those who've purchased my book  

Just a reminder ~ the first twelve chapters (over 100 pages) are available as a download-able PDF at my website.


Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just received this awesome 5-star review from Readers Favorite Reviews. Needless to say, I'm thrilled 

http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3503

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Check out my guest blog at The Crazy Bookworm for a little insight into why I wrote this controversial contemporary romance. Also, don't forget to take a look at Cathy's awesome 5-star review of Crazy For You (link is at the end of my blog post) 

http://crazy-bookworm.blogspot.com/2010/10/author-sandra-edwards-guest-post.html#comments


Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Don't forget that you can read the first 100 pages of Crazy For You as a download-able PDF from my website 

Sandy


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Sandy.  I'll have pop over there and check it out.  Have you submitted anything to TRWP for their Class of '85 line?  I hear it's doing well.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Autumn Jordon said:


> Hi, Sandy. I'll have pop over there and check it out. Have you submitted anything to TRWP for their Class of '85 line? I hear it's doing well.


By TRWP...do you mean The Wild Rose Press? At this point, I have no plans to submit to small presses, but I appreciate the tip 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump 

Thanks to everyone who's reading Crazy For You!

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My Weekly Bump 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump 

Thanks to everyone who's supported Crazy For You!

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My weekly bump 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I have a "buy 1 get 1 free" Holiday Sale going on. Check out the details at my website (link is in my signature).

Sandy


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Sandra - you are racking up the Top Pick awards, lately! Congratulations  I noticed today that Crazy For You is also now a



I guess Incredible Dreams wanted some company!

Congratulations, girl!

Edit: Forgot to edit the HTML for the button. D'oh!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, Arkali! I was thrilled with the review and Crazy For You being named a "Top Pick", too 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm featured this week over at The Hot Author Report! If you get a sec, check it out 

http://www.thehotauthorreport.com/

Happy Holidays!

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Crazy For You has received several new 5-star reviews at Amazon...and it's still just $.99 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Crazy For You has reached a new milestone selling over 2000 Kindle copies since it's release in July 2010. My gratitude goes out to all 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------

